# Artec T14 dvb asennusohje

## evis

Artec T14 Mini USB2.0 Digital Tv Receiver oli tarjouksessa plussakortilla alta kolmenkympin - kohtuuhintainen siis. Näyttää toimivan Gentoossa, ainakin Kaffeinella. http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB-T_USB_Devices ei vielä sisällä ko. tikusta tietoa...

Toimintakuntoon saattaminen edellytti seuraavia toimenpiteitä (ohjeet suurpiirteiset).

1) Käännelty kerneli 2.6.21-gentoo-r4, oleellisin kohta lienee:

Device Drivers  --->

 Multimedia devices  ---> 

  Digital Video Broadcasting Devices  ---> 

 [*] DVB For Linux             

       <*>   DVB Core Support

<M>     Support for various USB DVB devices

 <M>       DiBcom USB DVB-T devices (based on the DiB3000M-B) (see help for device list)  

    [*]         Support faulty USB IDs 

 <M>       DiBcom USB DVB-T devices (based on the DiB3000M-C/P) (see help for device list)

[Ilmeisesti joko DiB3000M-B tai DiB3000M-C/P riittää, en jaksanut lukea kumpi moduli on oikea, luultavasti tuo jälkimmäinen]

Boottaus uudella kernelillä.

2) Lisätty make.conf tiedostoon 

DVB_CARDS="dibusb-usb1 dibusb-usb2" 

joista ilmeisesti tuo jälkimmäinen ainoastaan tarvitaan.

3) linuxtv-dvb-firmwaren asennus

emerge linuxtv-dvb-firmware

[ebuild   R   ] media-tv/linuxtv-dvb-firmware-2006.11.13  DVB_CARDS="dibusb-usb1 dibusb-usb2 -bcm3510 -nxt2002 -nxt200x -or51132 -or51211 -sp8870 -sp887x -tda1004x -ttpci -ttusb-dec -usb-a800 -usb-bluebird -usb-dib0700 -usb-dtt200u -usb-umt -usb-vp702x -usb-vp7045 -usb-wt220u" 0 kB

joista ilmeisesti tuo dibusb-usb2 on ainoa joka tarvitaan, lopputuloksena hakee linux.tv.orgista firmwaren ja asentaa hakemistoon /lib/firmware tiedoston dvb-usb-dibusb-6.0.0.8.fw.

4) Tökätty tikku kiinni (kannattaa seurata mitä komento dmesg kertoo tapahtumasta).

5) Käynnistetty Kaffeine (käännetty dvb flagi päällä), viritetty kanavat ja aloitettu töllön katselu. Ei tosin mitään kiinnostavaa katsottavaa...

----------

## Obi-Lan

Onks toi kaapeli vai ilma versio? Miten näkyy kuva?

----------

## evis

 *Obi-Lan wrote:*   

> Onks toi kaapeli vai ilma versio? Miten näkyy kuva?

 

Ilmaversio. 

Mukana tuleva antenni ja tikku ovat nyt kiinni pöytäkoneessa, hyvin näkyy kaikki kananvat, ei pätki eikä rakeile. Tosin lähetinmastoon on tuskin matkaa 5 km enempää. Kokeilin myös läppärillä vähän huonommalla kuuluvuusalueella, Ylen kanavia en saanut mukana tulevalla antennilla oikein hyvin näkymään, muut näkyivät joten kuten kun antennille etsii sopivan kulman. Ylekin alkoi näkyä, kun kytkin antenniverkkoon (mukana tulee adapteri).

----------

## Sakarias

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mukana tuleva antenni ja tikku ovat nyt kiinni pöytäkoneessa, hyvin näkyy kaikki kananvat, ei pätki eikä rakeile. Tosin lähetinmastoon on tuskin matkaa 5 km enempää. Kokeilin myös läppärillä vähän huonommalla kuuluvuusalueella, Ylen kanavia en saanut mukana tulevalla antennilla oikein hyvin näkymään, muut näkyivät joten kuten kun antennille etsii sopivan kulman. Ylekin alkoi näkyä, kun kytkin antenniverkkoon (mukana tulee adapteri).

 

Tuo halpa hinta houkuttaa ostamaan, vaikka asun kaapelitaloudessa. Jos vaikka saisi palauttaa jos kuvaa ei näy.kun ei tuota digiboxiakaan ole vielä hankittu. Kääntelin jo kernelin && kaffeinen valmiiksi ohjeiden avulla.

----------

